# Whats the Diffrence



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

Hi,guy's what thw diffrence insay.Regular 50 Pound Test Mono and 50 Pound Test mono,but design as Leader Line?Is there any real diffrence between the 2 Mono Lines?And can one use Mono design as Regular Fishing line Mono,for Leaders to be made from?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A buddy and I were talking about this the other day. Normally "leader material" is more abrassion resistent than normal mono and is a little thicker. With that being said, I use both. I will either use 20lb leader material or 30lb mono.........50lb leader material or 60lb mono....if you get what I'm saying.

This is just what i do. I started doing it b/c I can buy a spool of 300 yards of fluro for 8bucks or a small spool of (like 20 yards) fluro leader material for 16.


----------

